# R3 + Zipp 303's -- tire recommendation?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has experience with this combo? Looking for the widest tire I can reasonably run. Currently running Conti Gatorskin 25's on RS80's with no problem. (And will keep this combo for my favorite local hilly/unpaved routes). Just picked up a pair of 303's for longer, flatter, straighter rides, but would like to keep as much of the comfort of the 25's if I can. But I also want to maintain the aero design integrity. I understand that there are some 23 tires that are a bit wider than labeled, but not quite 25's. 

I'm 6'2" and 180, and don't sprint out of saddle, etc.

Thanks in advance for any info or insights.

Ray


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Try the conti Force/Attack combo. 22 mm in front for aero, 24 mm in back for comfort and traction. I've got them on my FC 303's and they feel great.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I know a person that has 303 FC's with 25c GP4k's...and he's got rub marks on the inside of his seat stays.


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

Michelin Pro4 service course. I ride with 23s on both 303s and on Enve 3.4. Comfort is great on both.


----------

